# "Silence of the Lambwhich"  Inspirtation from NorthernWatersSmokeHaus......Finished with Q-View!



## meatsweats86 (Dec 9, 2016)

When I visit Duluth, MN,  I stop at the Northern Waters SmokeHaus https://northernwaterssmokehaus.com/  and order the “Silence of the Lambwhich”. This place has awesome smoked fish and cured meats and is probably the top 3 best sandwiches I have ever eaten and I only get it once a year so it’s time I try to make it myself.

From their Menu - Silence of the Lambwich .... A Haus roasted, curry- rubbed leg of lamb, sliced thin and adorned with fresh basil, tomatoes, onions, cucumbers & our red curry yogurt. Served on naan.

I purchased a 3lb boneless leg of lamb.

*The Rub* - I am going to rub with yellow curry powder, 5 spice, salt, sugar, onion power, garlic powder and a little garam masala and let it sit overnight.

*The Yogurt Sauce*  – Greek yogurt, red curry powder, red curry paste, sugar, garlic powder and not sure what else?

My plan is to put it on the smoker at 350* with light smoke until I get an IT of 135* ,  pull it and let it cool down. Once cooled it will be thinly sliced.

I have the fresh basil, tomato, cucumber, onion and Naan.  I will have Q-view tomorrow once completed.

-MeatSweats

The finished product turned out great and tasted damn close to the one I get at the restaurant. 

On sale for $6/Lb. Package said it was from Australia....













Lamb in package.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






I was adding and tasting so no real measurements on the spice. Here's what I am guessing. 

I probablly used 4 tbls of yellow curry and then added a tsp of the rest.













curry spice rub.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






Started with greek yogurt which was way to thick and had to thin it out. I wasn't thinking when I bought it. I would use regular plain yogurt next time,

Everything was added by taste. The Thai curry paste, 5 spice and garam masala were the most prominent flavors. Also added a little sugar, lemon juice and chopped cilantro.













Curry yogurt.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






It was only 9* out when I put this on. It stayed between 300* and 325* until my IT hit 135*. Only had hickory and mesquite chips and I didn't want to over power the lamb so I just did indirect heat over charcoal. Water pan over the charcoal to help regulate temp, 













On the grill.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






Pulled off and let it rest and then put in fridge to completely cool. 













finished whole.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






Had a few samples while it was still warm. VERY moist and tender. 













lamb sliced.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016


















lamb on slicer.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






Sliced the whole thing into sandwich meat. 













thinly sliced.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






My personal scrap vacuum. I made sure to move that plate away from the edge when I left for a minute. It surely would have been missing.













My personal scrap vacum.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






Nann bread and sliced lamb heated for 30 seconds. English cucumber, tomato, fresh basil and yogurt sauce drizzled over. Looks like a lot of sauce, but it wasn't. 













Sandwich complete.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016






This thing was awesome. Taste just as good as the one i got at the restaurant and now I don't have to pay $11 and drive 3 hours. My only complaint is I would try to find a little thinner piece of Nann. This would probably be good on ciabatta bread too. Best sandwhch I have made to date. I'll work on the spice rub and yogurt sauce to see if I can get exact ingredient amounts. 













Sandwhich cut.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 11, 2016


----------



## b-one (Dec 9, 2016)

No ideas here, but I do want yo see it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm in for this one!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep show us the money!


----------



## dls1 (Dec 10, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> When I visit Duluth, MN,  I stop at the Northern Waters SmokeHaus https://northernwaterssmokehaus.com/  and order the “Silence of the Lambwhich”. This place has awesome smoked fish and cured meats and is probably the top 3 best sandwiches I have ever eaten and I only get it once a year so it’s time I try to make it myself.
> 
> From their Menu - Silence of the Lambwich .... A Haus roasted, curry- rubbed leg of lamb, sliced thin and adorned with fresh basil, tomatoes, onions, cucumbers & our red curry yogurt. Served on naan.
> 
> ...


MeatSweats,

Sounds like an interesting sandwich.

Regarding the sauce, I wouldn't combine the red curry powder and red curry paste together. I think the combination of the two would be a bit much. Also, the sandwich has Indian inspired flavors and red pepper paste is Thai inspired. Some similar, but many different ingredients. In addition to a couple similar spices, the paste typically includes shallots, lemongrass, both fresh and dried red chiles, Kaffir lime leaves, cilantro root, and shrimp paste. To my way of thinking, there's way too much going on when you combine the two.

A red curry yogurt sauce I often prepare for use with lamb or chicken is made up of the following,

1 tablespoon garlic, minced  

1 tablespoon fresh ginger root, minced

1 teaspoons garam masala

1 teaspoon ground cumin

1 teaspoon ground turmeric

1 teaspoon ground coriander

1 teaspoon ground cumin

1 teaspoon salt

1 - 2 teaspoons cayenne pepper, to taste (Sub. red chile powder or paprika, to taste)

1 ½ - 2 cups full fat yogurt, as needed

1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro

Zest of 1 lemon

1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Cover and refrigerate for at least 3 hours.

In as far as the curry rub is concerned, that's a hard call. Curry's a generic term referring to a spice blend, and there's thousands of variations. Every region, town, and household in India has their own special blends, and you'll never see curry powder sold commercially except at small specialist shops where the buyer knows what spices the blend is made up of. The "Red" in red curry simply indicates that the blend includes some type of dried and ground red pepper, but again, that varies by region.

Good luck and enjoy your creation.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 11, 2016)

dls1,

Thank you for the feed back and info regarding the curry spice. I ended up using mostly the curry paste and added just a touch of curry powder. It probably wasn't necessary though. Your yogurt sauce sounds awesome. I've got a lot of left overs so I will give it a try on my next sandwich.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 13, 2016)

MeatSweats,

That's a good looking sandwich, and certainly point worthy.

Glad it worked out for you and met your expectations.

If you weren't happy with the thickness of the naan, try making your own. I've done it a few times and it's dead simple, even for a non-baker like me.


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 13, 2016)

That looks like an awesome sandwich! Points!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## disco (Dec 17, 2016)

Super sandwich!

Point!

Disco


----------

